# Do You Like Koeler Or Kawasaki Engines????



## north star (Oct 12, 2005)

I have had both Kawasaki and Kohler engines on my equipment. I can say, that beyond a shadow of a doubt, Kawasaki blows Kohler away. You will get 25% more hours out of Kawasaki equipment as long as it is properly maintained. If your preventive maintenance schedule isn't strong then it is 6 in one hand half dozen in the other. But a properly maintained Kawasaki is head and shoulders above the Kohler junk.


----------

